# Feeders are breeding.



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

So I picked up this Rohm yesterday and the LFS gave me these chiclids to use as feeders since they had nothing else in stock. Well they have laid eggs and I am starting to feel bad about using them for feeders.

I have a 10 gal. set up for feeders but it is empty can I move them to it without killing the eggs?


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

you probably have to wati till they are free swimming and vacc em to the other tank

set the other tank with the same water, same temp and an well established filter

use the ten as a grow out tank and get a larger tank that would fit the breeding pair


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

Ok I drained most of the 10 gal out and filled it with water from the bigger tank. My one buddy seems to think I can move the eggs since they are on a power head and the mom to the 10 gal once they stop laying eggs. Any thoughts?


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

damn.....ur the dumbass wit the cichlids in wit his rhom. those are cool lving creatures get them there own tank

BTW: i think there rainbow cichlids, not feeders


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

Tibs said:


> damn.....ur the dumbass wit the cichlids in wit his rhom. those are cool lving creatures get them there own tank
> 
> BTW: i think there rainbow cichlids, not feeders
> 
> ...


I think you mean I'm the dumbass *with* the cichlids in *with* his rhom.

lol

They are healthier than goldfish feeders I'm sure.


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

Tibs said:


> cool great to here that ur GT is living up to the name "terror". GT's in my experience have been really slow growers and oscars are fairly fast ones so i think u shouldnt have a problem wit the oscar outgrowing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So Zebra danio's are ok as feeders? Where does the line get drawin at? Thanks for the help bro.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Dasmopar said:


> Tibs said:
> 
> 
> > cool great to here that ur GT is living up to the name "terror". GT's in my experience have been really slow growers and oscars are fairly fast ones so i think u shouldnt have a problem wit the oscar outgrowing
> ...


zebra's can be used as feeders IMO(i wouldnt use them though)because if he hadent boughten em then some lil 4 year old would and put em in a lil gold fish bowl. they are better off the other way. where rainbow cichlids coulda been boughten by a aquarist that was gunna ackually keep them. plus danios under great conditions prolly wouldnt last much longer, rainbow cichlids can live a long time.


----------



## Aborlestean (Jun 2, 2005)

im suprised you have the guts to move those eggs making sure not to damage them to much, i couldn't do it, anyway tell us how it all worked out, hopefully with pics, good luck


----------



## Aborlestean (Jun 2, 2005)

o yeah and by the way, i agree with Tibs, next time have them seperate from the beggining, anyway, good luck


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

Thanks I guess. I figure they are easy to move since I just pulled water from the main tank to fill the feeder tank and the eggs are laid on my power head. It's not like I had to dig em out of gravel or anything.

P.S.

I just got home with a cheap 10 gal set up and am going to get it ready for

A) a Fry
B) Rainbow's

I have a short little vid of the Rainbows chasing the Rhom away LOL! Looks like certain death but the Chiclids are to fast so far.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

put the vid up


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

I have it on my PC but I don't have a host yet. My one buddy might host it for me if I can get ahold of him.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

IMO but personally who cares what one individual uses for feeders. If the individual can afford nicer fish as feeders and wants to I think it's within their right. Until fish are not sold as pets I think it's the owners right cause he's buying the rights to that fish in one way or another. Using them as feeders, or providing a home and raising them. Plus, he even said there wasn't any feeder so they game him those cichlids. It's all just opinions, not facts.


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> IMO but personally who cares what one individual uses for feeders. If the individual can afford nicer fish as feeders and wants to I think it's within their right. Until fish are not sold as pets I think it's the owners right cause he's buying the rights to that fish in one way or another. Using them as feeders, or providing a home and raising them. Plus, he even said there wasn't any feeder so they game him those cichlids. It's all just opinions, not facts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here here Bro!! Thanks for the back up man.

Vid

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=86961


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

wow, they gave you cichleds for feeders. Most fish stores are against this type of thing.


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

this whole argument about which fish are "acceptable" as feeders has to be the dumbest thing ive ever heard in my life. you buy a piranha, you expect it to kill things for food every now and then....shitting on someone for feeding their P a certain type of fish that you think is "beautiful" is really stupid.

am i wrong? are we gonna split hairs here? ok then...


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

Avatar~God said:


> wow, they gave you cichleds for feeders. Most fish stores are against this type of thing.
> [snapback]1061236[/snapback]​


They just had a guy trade them in. They have over 100 of them, so they look like feeders all of them in one big tank. It was all they had alot of at the time. Plus the guy I like to deal with is a killer. He has a Octopus, many lizards, and some mean ass fish he feeds whatever whenever. He talked me into feeding my RBP's a mouse matter fo fact. It's all his fault lol.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

wow ur lucky dude
what i would do is move the eggs to the 10 tanka and get a 20g tank for ur cichlids


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

tibs stfu u are an idiot
i use chichlids as feeders all the time 
they are plump and are one of the best live food to feed
and these are his fish and he can do whatever he wants to them


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I plan on breeding kribs and then using their babies as feeders for the most part. I just want to breed kribs, really... Or I might do it with bettas. Not sure yet. The ones that look like shite when small are going to end up as feeders.

I think it's rather arbitrary to say 'this is a suitable feeder' and 'this is not'. If someone wants to use baby flowerhorns as feeders, then for for it. It's their own perrogative. I personally may think they're dumb for it and it's a waste... But really, whatever.

As for myself and the zebra danio, as it was mentioned in this thread... The danio was not being used as a feeder fish. I had been using a few of them to cycle smaller tanks and then had no place for the lone survivor and put it in with the green terror. That was that. Not as a feeder. Admittedly I knew it would probably get killed though. Which it did.


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

Mettle said:


> I plan on breeding kribs and then using their babies as feeders for the most part. I just want to breed kribs, really... Or I might do it with bettas. Not sure yet. The ones that look like shite when small are going to end up as feeders.
> 
> I think it's rather arbitrary to say 'this is a suitable feeder' and 'this is not'. If someone wants to use baby flowerhorns as feeders, then for for it. It's their own perrogative. I personally may think they're dumb for it and it's a waste... But really, whatever.
> 
> ...


I used Zebra Danio's for cycling also. Then they became a food source when my RBP's showed up. It took some time for them all to disappear. They are very fast little fish. I was only using you to make the point to Tibs.


----------

